# Android 4.0 HTC Desire / Sense 4.0 und HTC One x



## Phil17 (7. April 2012)

Edit: So hab Grad mist gebaut falscher unterpunkt sorry  

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte mal fragen ob sich die neue Bedienung bei der One Serie von HTC durchsetzen wird .
Also ich mein die 3 tasten statt 4 und Sense 4.0.

Hab nämlich vor mir im Sommer ein neues Handy zu kaufen und hatte mir das One X ausgesucht .
Ich weiß das es langsamer sein soll als das One S was aber daran liegt das die Apps nicht für 4 kerne optimiert sind denke das sich das bis zum Sommer geregelt hat oder wie seht ihr das ? 
Wenn nichts optimiert wird kaufe ich denk ich das One s .
Fragen nochmal im Überblick :
1. Wird sich die neue Bedienung der One Serie durchsetzten ? 
2. Denkt ihr die apps werden so optimiert das die 4 kerne genutzt werden und somit das One X schneller ist als das One S ? 

Habe jetzt das HTC desire und mich ärgert es einfach das es kein update mehr gibt Waffen offiziell ota kommt .Außerdem hängt es sich auf wenn ich Musik höre und ich eine sms bekomme oder angerufen werde .

LG Phil


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. April 2012)

Ein Thread reicht doch vollkommen !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...e-4-0-htc-one-x-s-android-4-0-htc-desire.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...d-4-0-htc-desire-sense-4-0-und-htc-one-x.html


----------

